# Missouri outdoor 3D Shoots



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

I will try and post some pictures soon. Great fun for the whole family clean trails on both A and B range. Twenty targets on each range for the 3D shoots.


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

A few pictures of different classes.


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

Our 3D shoots are just around the corner. The pictures above are from last year. We had our first Kids shoot Saturday and our Traditional Sunday. Hope to see those that can make it on March 27 or 28th. More info at

www.cherokeebowhunters.org

You can see picture of those shoots on the web site or on AT under
Archery Lessons Neosho Missouri ---- General Archery Discussion


----------



## bigchop (Nov 25, 2009)

how far is neosho from stl


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks for the heads up. good fun!!!


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

bigchop Best I know ST.L is around 5 hours drive. You can map quest it on our web page. We had a shooter shoot last year from Saint L and the best I remember it took him that long.
I will find out and PM you Thanks


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

4 hours 44 minutes / 305.80 miles to Neosho Mo from St.L


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

*Out Door 3D March 28*

ttt


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

This is a great shoot. great people and great range.
We wont be able to make the first as we will be in Paris


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Neosho puts on some great shoots. Their 3D shoots are challenging and fun. Their Field shoots are very fun and Roger always does a great job of setting them up. I won't be able to make the first 3D because I will be in Paris TX shooting in the ASA there.


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

Best of luck to you all in Paris Tx.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

jrblackwidow said:


> Cherokee Bowhunters of Neosho, Mo start their outdoor 3D shoots Sunday
> March 28. Setup of targets on Saturday 27th. You can shoot either day.
> 
> Traditional shoots start on Sunday March 7.
> ...



Hate that you guys scheduled your Jun 13 shoot the same weekend as the Southern Sectional Championships in Waco, Texas. As you know the Sectionals are a 2 day shoot.
Jbird


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

I have never shot 3D , 18 yrs. of bowhunting and never once shot at a 3D event. Im in Webb City, just a few miles away. I might have to try it.


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

*3D Shoot this weekend*

This weekend is Cherokee Bowhunters first 3D shoot for the year. Hope to see you all there that can make it. Saturday starting at noon we will kick off with our kids shoot. Adults You can still shoot on Saturday for a score for the Sunday shoot. We set targets on Saturday morning around 8:00am. Anyone that wants can shoot that day.
If you have any questions please call Barbara (417)-623-5180
Or check the web page for times and numbers.


www.cherokeebowhunters.org


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

*Cherokee Bowhunters 3D Good turn out*

Cherokee Bowhunters first 3D of the year had a good turn out and we would like to thank those who shot over the weekend. Here is a few pictures.
The Kids shoot was on Saturday and they had a blast, the parents even got a taste of action. Moms out shot the dads, Sorry dads. You can check out the Kids under General archery discussion ARCHERY LESSONS NEOSHO MO. I Will get them on Soon.


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

Darren Collins and his son and friends.


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

More pics


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

Traditional shooters from Shell and Arkansas


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

More


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

And more


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

More


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

Again thanks for coming can't wait for the next one. 

We had 129 Shooters at the first shoot.
I will post the winners on the web page soon.

www.cherokeebowhunters.org


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

2 More local gals. Still smiling I think one of them out scored her Dad:wink:


----------



## ckruse (Dec 27, 2008)

I know one of them outscored her dad! :wink: It wasn't a bad day for either of us though. Plus, I'm getting used to it! :lol3: CKruse


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

*3D this weekend*

Hope to see those that can make it this weekend at Crowder.


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

*SHOOT this weekend*

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## jrblackwidow (Jan 24, 2010)

This Sunday is the second 3D shoot of the year.


----------

